# Flickin Poppers



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey all

Lately ive been really putting down the heat on poppers, ive caught a whiting on one once when i was up at coolum but ever since then i have never had any luck. I really like popper fishing (despite my shitty track record) and i wouldnt mind geting into it a bit more, however i have a few questions for those gun popper fishos
1- what techniques work for you? i changed between a slow and fast retrieve, to a reel in with no flicking of the tip to make splashes, to lots of flicking... if you have videos or pics that would be twice as helpful
2- does it have to be dead calm?
3- What depth is best to cast into, does it have to be 1m> or doesnt really matter?
4- what areas do they work in best, ive flicked them in estuaries, off the banks at wello pt (sand etc) you name it ive tried it

Reason for post is i devoted a whole morning to popper fishing and only had 1 small fish have a go at it the whole time, everytime i go fishing i try the popper in the hope of mastering the technique but i never seem to have any luck. Any help, ideas, thoughts or anything else is greatly appreciated!

cheers

Brock


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

G'day Brock

Try youtube searches and watch vids like these - might help.

I have success over shallower areas like flats / weed beds at high tide - a light breeze usually helps.






Cheers


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

hi, guys, good post Brock 200, never used poppers before,
would like now to have a go with them.
thanks also garmac, great dvd, amazing u can learn something new everyday  
cheers gummyshark/ norm


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Brock200 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Lately ive been really putting down the heat on poppers, ive caught a whiting on one once when i was up at coolum but ever since then i have never had any luck. I really like popper fishing (despite my shitty track record) and i wouldnt mind geting into it a bit more, however i have a few questions for those gun popper fishos
> 1- what techniques work for you? i changed between a slow and fast retrieve, to a reel in with no flicking of the tip to make splashes, to lots of flicking... if you have videos or pics that would be twice as helpful
> ...


Me too


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2008)

I have just started poppering & have had a little bit of success. By reading the posts by others the go is walk the dog for smooth water & poppers for where there is wind or the surface is ruffled. I got some Towadi ripoffs from Gladiator which are cheap although you will need to change the hooks. I think it is probably best to start with smaller lures.
I too have been fishing flats so no more than about 4 ft deep down to 6 inches. Long casts seem to work best so the fish don't see you.
I have been targeting Bream so when the popper lands let it settle, give it a shake then retrieve with plenty of pauses. Whiting apparently like a constant retrieve.
If you have only spent 1 afternoon trying it you need to spend more time. Keep trying.


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! i have watched a lot of vids on youtube and read the articles suggested so my knowledge level has increased 10 fold, i can reinforce the fact that whiting like the quick retrieve, the one fish i have got on a popper was a whiting doing exactly that technique, i plan on devoting a bit more time into getting my technique honed for other species, would love to get a flatty on one. Anybody suggest some good colours apart from clear/white for whiting? perhaps colours suited for other species.

cheers

Brock


----------



## AnonymousFisherman (Sep 14, 2009)

reasearch walk the dog reteve and it will increase your bag

i did and i go out and get bream like crazy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

sunrise/sunset on hinze dam along the edges. If you can't get a strike there, might as well get yourself banned from AKFF :lol:


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

My bro (Pro Angler) says to retrieve quite fast with a lot of flicks in it.

Banky


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

I have found the clear small poppers work best for me around sydney, my fav is the jaz popper45 mm. I usualy fish from ankle deep to about 6ft and scatted weed patches over sand seem to produce the best results. BUT some days they just shut down and nomatter what you throw at them .zilch. on carm days have found walk the dog style lures are the go, my best to date is 44cm whitting in 6cm of water on clear jazz zapper. quick sharp flicks of the rod tip is the go. good luck and try differnt things till you find what works on the day.


----------

